# DISH has dropped CLOO



## Dax (May 15, 2004)

For the past few years my satisfaction level with Dish has been steadily dropping, but now it's taken a massive hit. I just discovered that they have apparently removed CLOO from their lineup. They claim, "cloo offered programming that can be located on other networks, such as USA Network & TNT." Using that logic, shouldn't they be dropping most sports and news channels too?

I'll be the first to agree that cable no longer consists of the niche channels that once made it unique. There's little diversity in the syndicated programming being shown on the various cable and independent channels. In that respect, CLOO is no different. But at the present time, they are the only other channel besides USA Network that offers syndicated repeats of NCIS. This year they celebrated the 100th episodes of Psych and Burn Notice by airing every single episode of each series. Occasionally they'll throw in a marathon of classic '70's crime shows or comedies, etc. etc.

So, DISH, whatever the reason you've made this asinine decision, don't think for a second you can smooth it over by saying the same programming can be found elsewhere - unless you're referring to DirecTV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unfortunately with other channels that are popular raising rates the less popular channels are at risk. A channel carried in SD in AT250 won't be missed by the majority of DISH customers - it was not available to most customers. USA and TNT are available to all DISH customers.

I do not like seeing channels dropped but I wonder who is next? Which niche channel with low subscriber counts will find itself without renewal?

Or will NBC Universal use their other channels as leverage the next time they come up for renewal to get Cloo back on DISH? Is carriage that important to them?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

What? No more original Charlie's Angels? Or Get SMART ?


----------



## gardeningartist (Aug 10, 2013)

I was very disappointed to turn on my TV today, flip to Cloo first thing, and see it removed. Since I weigh my payments very carefully against what I watch, this is making it much less likely I will stay with Dish much longer. Cloo, USA, and 138 are stations I watch the most so feel a third of my watching ability has just been removed. For the price we have to pay for stations I never watch or care about, this is a giant blow. Time to look elsewhere. It is time for the Dish company to discover that showing respect to their customers should come first. I can think of 20 channels they could remove and I wouldn't care a bit. Cloo is a channel I enjoy and I will find a way to get a service that includes it. 

gardeningartist


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I never watched CLOO because it wasn't in HD.. I keep my guide on all HD.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

For some of you, get an OTA adapter and you can get much of the same programming on CLOO on some of the subchannels like ME TV, Cozi, and This.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

i wonder if Dish had a contract with just cloo that was separate from all other NBC Universal channels and the contract expired and Dish claimed low ratings and made the channel now a DirecTV and Cable exclusive channel. 

i definitely see this as a excuse to lie to customers and claim low rating when actually, they didn't negotiate in good faith and dropped the network due to NBC Universal wanting more for Cloo. and i checked on Dish's facebook page, people are ticked at them for this.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Great. lost another channel.

So what, it wasn't HD, neither are 90% of Encore.

I watched cloo, sometimes there's so much crap on, reruns are fall back option.

IF you like NCIS, yeah, there's USA [ USA is really fond of NCIS and SVU]

It was not AMC to be sure, but if I go to the store for a dozen eggs, I don't expect 11.

Is Dish replacing this channel?


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

On the other hand, over the last year one of the few channels that was interesting enough to make me want (but not actually buy) AT200 was moved to my AT120 package, and several channels that I never used to watch because they were SD have become HD, so overall, I'm pretty happy with Dish lately.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hate to say it... but Cloo is just the kind of channel that can't survive asking for more money. It wouldn't have even been around this long if it hadn't been in a tier with other channels that more people wanted than didn't want... but asking for more money is likely to get a LOT of marginal viewership channels canceled right now.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Given that both Dish and Direct had net sub losses this past quarter, and I expect that trend to keep going the way it is though at a slightly slower pace. Mostly caused by the cost for pay tv get very close to that magic number that says 'BS I quit'. I think you'll see some more marginal, more niche channels go away.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Something's happening and I don't see it as good. RFD TV is running a Nag segment about being pulled off Comcast in certain markets and replaced with a cooking channel.

Now, if Dish dumps RFD and or Rural, I might get a bit uppity and start a-sharpenin' the pitchfork.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I will miss cloo. Maybe it will come back with a new contract.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> Given that both Dish and Direct had net sub losses this past quarter, and I expect that trend to keep going the way it is though at a slightly slower pace. Mostly caused by the cost for pay tv get very close to that magic number that says 'BS I quit'. I think you'll see some more marginal, more niche channels go away.


Don't you think if they keep dropping more channels [ niche, or not] that magic [ cost] number of "BS I quit" will continue to get closer?

I need to explore faster internet speed and roku. Dropping down a few packages will pay for the cost. I think as the economy circles the drain, more will be headed in this direction.

I think the providers see the customer as a golden goose, and most know the end of that story.


----------



## SPVANDERWAHL (Sep 17, 2013)

It doesn't make sense to drop cloo and attempt to justify it by saying that it's not in HD so most people won't miss it. I miss it because they had some repeats of USA shows that I could see when I could no longer get them on USA - DISH does not have VOD like DirecTV did and most of the Encore channels are in SD and show the same tired movies over and over.

DISH over promised and now that I've switched from DirecTV I see they are much like a cable company underdelivering. The poor business practices of companies like DISH, DirecTV, Comcast and Cox Cable are the reason I tell people to never bundle services. * If you bundle you are more likely to be stuck with several poorly maintained services, if you forgo the bundle you are likely to have something that works. *

Right now DISH isn't cutting it for me!


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

SPVANDERWAHL said:


> and most of the Encore channels are in SD


Yeah, that's why we don't subscribe to that package either.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Dax said:


> For the past few years my satisfaction level with Dish has been steadily dropping, but now it's taken a massive hit. I just discovered that they have apparently removed CLOO from their lineup. They claim, "cloo offered programming that can be located on other networks, such as USA Network & TNT." Using that logic, shouldn't they be dropping most sports and news channels too?
> 
> I'll be the first to agree that cable no longer consists of the niche channels that once made it unique. There's little diversity in the syndicated programming being shown on the various cable and independent channels. In that respect, CLOO is no different. But at the present time, they are the only other channel besides USA Network that offers syndicated repeats of NCIS. This year they celebrated the 100th episodes of Psych and Burn Notice by airing every single episode of each series. Occasionally they'll throw in a marathon of classic '70's crime shows or comedies, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Cloo has one of the lowest % of people watching at any time of any cable channel. Anyone who can't live without it certainly can switch to a provider, who in the coming months may well also drop it. It was just dropped from Charter here also.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

That network could wind up becoming available only online.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HULU could stream CLOO.


----------

